# Ladies Golf Mornings



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

As a newbie, I wanted to know if there are any golf clubs here that organise ladies Coffee mornings. 

Previously I was a member of the WGME, and you could play at several golf courses and they organised social events.

TIA


----------



## delahmad (Nov 8, 2013)

yh there is quite good golf club< Katameya Heights Golf at New Cairo City


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you!

I will contact them to get details.


----------

